# Cain (Secondary Fursona)



## Cain (Feb 17, 2012)

My... it's not really primary, but my 'first' fursona is, as some of you may know, a Snow Leopard/Peregrine Falcon Hybrid. I'll get 'round to posting a fursona thread for him later. 
But anyways, I got... inspired isn't really the right word, but I just thought up of Cain, and decided to make him (one of) my fursona(s). 
He's supposed to be slightly darker than I normally am, but when I get angry or etc Cain's the kind of person I'd be. His moods swing from normal to the eh, 'rage' side of the spectrum.

Name: Cain
Age: 22 
Sex: Male
Species: Gryphon/Griffin (Whatever you want to call it, but I prefer Gryphon.)
Height: 6 Foot 4 Inches/193cm
Weight: 72 KG/ 159 Lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: A 'lil spiky 'do on his noggin'. Underbelly fur color is a Dark Grey, main fur color is a dark blue. (Probably will refine this into specific HEX colors later)
- Markings: Cain has a spiraling tribal tattoo that stretches from the back of his right shoulder, to the back of his left thigh.
- Eye color: A bright orange-red.
- Other features: His 'paws' and beak are colored with black/grey.

Behavior and Personality: Cain is part hedonist, part realist/pessimist, and part narcissist. He's mostly like any other guy. And by 'any other guy', I mean an in-shape, semi athletic, videogaming, semi academic, computer geek avid airsofter. A real 'all rounder'. But not really.

Cain spends his time with his close-knit circle of friends, rarely venturing out into the larger social world. It's not that he can't socialize with others, but he just prefers smaller groups than larger ones. 
However, as several of his friends found out, he can get just a little hot under the collar when annoyed. And by 'a little', I mean an all out rampage using fists, knees, elbows, feet, swords, knives, any and all weapons. But only on his target. He's not a complete psychopath.  
His 'fury' mode is rarely seen by anyone else, only when his friends or himself are threatened in even the slightest bit.

Skills: 'Fury' mode-See above, expert with any and all weaponry, sneaky sneaky, novice lock-picker, novice hacker. 
Weaknesses: 'Fury' mode-see above, easily provoked, never stands down to a challenge.

Likes: Videogames, practicing his skills, astrophysics/astronomy, hanging out with friends.
Dislikes: Assholes, jocks, pretentious compensating prats.

History:

(Maybe another time.)

Favorite food: Italian
Favorite drink: Mountain Dew, Dr. Pepper, Monster, Pibb, Frappes.
Favorite location: Anywhere with a nice, cool-ish climate.
Favorite weather: Anything except hot or thunderstorms.
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food: Indian/Arabic
Least liked drink: Tea/Hot Coffee/Other Sodas.
Least liked location: Deserts
Least liked weather: Hot and thunderstorms.

Orientation: Bi

Ask questions if you want, he's still a WIP.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 17, 2012)

Gryphonnnn. They don't seem to get enough love these days.


----------



## Cain (Feb 17, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Gryphonnnn. They don't seem to get enough love these days.


Yup.
Need moar.


----------



## Cult (Feb 17, 2012)

2 fursonas?!?! Not to sound rude Jagged, but split personality much.


----------



## Cain (Feb 18, 2012)

cultfilmlover said:


> 2 fursonas?!?! Not to sound rude Jagged, but split personality much.


Yup.
Although my snow leopard/falcon one is quite generic, Cain's quite detailed in terms of personality.


----------



## BRN (Feb 18, 2012)

I like the way you burd - and gryphons are always awesome. The tribal tattoo sounds interesting.


----------



## Cain (Feb 18, 2012)

SIX said:


> I like the way you burd - and gryphons are always awesome. The tribal tattoo sounds interesting.


IKR? Thanks :3


----------



## Sar (Feb 23, 2012)

Ive never seen behaviour/personality detailed... ever.


----------



## Cain (Feb 23, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> Ive never seen behaviour/personality detailed... ever.


You like?
Probably comes from my writer-oriented mind. ^_^ 
Focus on the non-visual, eh?

But I'll prolly get a commission or two when I get moneys c:


----------



## Sar (Feb 23, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> You like?
> Probably comes from my writer-oriented mind. ^_^
> Focus on the non-visual, eh?
> 
> But I'll prolly get a commission or two when I get moneys c:


iLike indeed. You don't get such things from a picture. =D


----------



## Cain (Feb 23, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> iLike indeed. You don't get such things from a picture. =D


Yeah and I figured it''d be a nice change from the usual 'HE'S A PINK SPARKLEDOG WHO KINDA GETS ANGRY BUT IS NICE A LOT. HE ALSO HAS A HUGE PENIS.'


----------



## Sar (Feb 23, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Yeah and I figured it''d be a nice change from the usual 'HE'S A PINK SPARKLEDOG WHO KINDA GETS ANGRY BUT IS NICE A LOT. HE ALSO HAS A HUGE PENIS.'


It's definitely a more exotic species, that's for sure. 
Besides, it ain't no sparkledog. ;P

Oh! You should commission another witty avatard!


----------



## Cain (Feb 24, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> It's definitely a more exotic species, that's for sure.
> Besides, it ain't no sparkledog. ;P
> 
> Oh! You should commission another witty avatard!


Once I have money, 'fo 'sho.


----------

